# G-online minor issues



## Arkansaw (Mar 2, 2007)

1. It uses the default skin, no matter the option chosen in the skin selector

2. In Opera, the scroll bars do not show up and text does not wrap properly


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 5, 2007)

eh, I know this isn't the end of the world, but at least someone should have read this already? O.o


----------



## Costello (Mar 5, 2007)

I hadn't seen your topic, sorry about that.

G-Online probably won't be skinned for now because it doesn't use your forum account so it doesn't know your settings.

For Opera I should try to fix it but I don't have the browser. Maybe adding a few CSS attributes will do. Can you be more specific as to which scrollbars are missing?


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Basically the G-online listing is there on the left, but no scroll bars for the list so you can't get to the bottom, 
and the text overflows..


----------



## Monkey01 (Mar 5, 2007)

Appearantly Opera doesn't support 'overflow-x' and 'overflow-y'? but it does support 'overflow'...
So as both overflows are set to scroll, they might want to use overflow instead.

```
width: 230px; height: 500px; overflow-y: scroll; overflow-x: scroll; text-align: left;
```
to

```
width: 230px; height: 500px; overflow: scroll; text-align: left;
```


Euw and there's a bug in the advanced search engine as well, but I've got no idea how that comes.
When I fill in "English" "must be" in "languages" with any combination, you get a list of 0000 - (), 0000 - () instead of real games.


----------



## Costello (Mar 9, 2007)

I know of these problems, only I have little time to fix them.
Please pardon me for my lack of communication!


----------

